# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ستائر رائعه و اكثر من رائعه

## رحمة

*












*

*ما رايكم جميله صح ؟ اتمنى ان تعجبكم  
*

----------


## fajr

ستائر جميلة جدا

سلمت يداك يا رحمة

----------


## رحمة

*تسلمى من كل سوء fajr* 
*شكرا لذوقك و لكى تحيتى و تقديرى*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ستائر اكثر من رائعة
بارك الله فيكى ياابنتى
وسلمت يدك لهذا الجمال
بس ياترى بتتباع فى الاسواق؟؟؟
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله يا رحمة على الستائر الجميلة
شكرا لك

----------


## رحمة

شرفتى و نورتى يا ماما زوزو و اتمنى انها تكون فى المحلات و لا ادرى لو اى مهندس ديكور ممكن ينفذها و الا لا؟

كل التحيه و الاحترام

----------


## رحمة

شكرا لك اخى احمد على تشجيعك و يارب لا يحرمنى منكم ابدا

كل التحيه و الاحترام

----------


## osha

يا سلام يارحمة
كده الواحد يوفر رحلات رحلات الكاريبي اللي بتخرم الميزانية ههههههه  ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## رحمة

*فعلا يا osha حتوفرى الميزانيه بس تفتكرى الستائر دى هى كمان حتوفرها ؟*
*كل التقدير و الاحترام*

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله الله الله
جميله جدا تسلم يمينك  ........

أختك في الله
بسمة

----------


## رحمة

*تسلمى اختى بسمه من كل سوء*

*تقبلى تحيتى و احترامى*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*وبعديييين  وبعديييين وبعديييييين

أنا مش ناقص حيرة

هشتريهم كلهم 



ألف شـكر أختى العزيزة رحمه على التصميمات الجميلة للستائر

تقبلى أرق تحياتى*

----------


## رحمة

*تفضلها كلها اخى العزيز عز الدين هى لا تغلى عليك*

*لك كل التحية و الاحترام*

----------


## mm_gabre

بصراحة وبدون مبالغة جميلة جدا ويريت تعطلي أسماء بع المواقع الي استفيد منها في عمل الديكورات لأني بحب الديكورات وديكورات الأرضيات وشكرا لكي

----------


## رحمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mm_gabre
					
				
بصراحة وبدون مبالغة جميلة جدا ويريت تعطلي أسماء بع المواقع الي استفيد منها في عمل الديكورات لأني بحب الديكورات وديكورات الأرضيات وشكرا لكي


أولا أرجو المسامحة أخى الكريم لتأخرى جدا فى الرد و أسماء المواقع بالنسبة للستائر مكتوب على الصورة و هذا أيضا ضمن المواقع المتميزة
http://www.art-decoration.fr/
و أشكر لك تعليقك و تشجيعك الطيب*

----------


## boukybouky

*

ستارة تخلي الواحد ينام علي طول قصادها

مريحة اوي للنظر الف شكر يا رحمة 

مش تغيبي عنا كده ..عايزين من ده كتييييييييييييير

انا طماعة هههههههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## samaa2007

بصراحه تجنن

----------


## اسطورة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجموعة جميلة جداااااااا يا رحمة  :good:  
تحياتى ....... ::

----------


## klupatra

*الستائر دى شكلها حلو اووووووووى تسلم ايدك*

----------


## wafaa_2006wow

طبعا ستاير جميلة جدا وعجبتنا
زوقك راقى جدا

----------


## ابوامير

ستائر جميلة جدا

سلمت يداك يا رحمة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

هااااايلة هايلة الستاير بجد
يسلم زوقك يا رحمة

----------


## نانيس

ستائر جميلة يا رحمة
جزاكِ الله خيرا.

----------


## shosho_ss

والله كل الستاير ديه تحفه وبجد ميرسى على زوقك انا نفسى تسعدينى نى ختار الوان شقتى بس تكون الالوان الجديدة ديه

----------


## ميمو المصرى

مكرر أسف ..

----------


## محمد طرباى

تسلم ايدك يا رحمة 
بجد روعة روعة 
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى
محمد طرباى

----------


## الساحرة

بجد  تجنننننننننننننننننن
      يسلم ذوقك

----------


## ام سما وبودى

ألف شـكر أختى العزيزة رحمه على التصميمات الجميلة للستائر

----------

